# old disc repair question



## cedar (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi. I acquired an older disc that is need of repair. I have pulled one of the axles off, and there is a housing that the axle goes through that seems as though it should have a bearing, though there is no bearing. The axle is 1 1/8 inch square. The housing and what is lining the housing, is round. Any information on how it works would be appreciated. I am attaching some photos. Not sure of the year, make or model of the disc.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Is there any way you can shine a shop light or flash light on the item and try another picture set ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That disc still has paint on it so it's not real old but from the pictures, which are pretty darn dark, it looks as though the bushing should be one with the square axle so that they rotate together as one inside the larger bushing? Does it have grease fittings?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

On the first pic it looks like there is a zerk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## cedar (Jan 22, 2017)

I can try to get better photos in the daylight today. The flash on my camera is not working.


----------



## cedar (Jan 22, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> That disc still has paint on it so it's not real old but from the pictures, which are pretty darn dark, it looks as though the bushing should be one with the square axle so that they rotate together as one inside the larger bushing? Does it have grease fittings?


There is a zerk fitting.


----------



## cedar (Jan 22, 2017)

Here are some better photos, and photos of the axle.


----------



## cedar (Jan 22, 2017)

more photos...


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Real common for Oliver, White, and some John Deere discs to have square bore bearings. Here is a source of replacement bearings, and there are many others: https://www.thebigbearingstore.com/square-bore-disc-bearings/

To repair the square shaft just pick up some hardface rod at your local welding supply. Use that rod to build the shaft up to approximately the original dimensions. Hardface rod does not penetrate, so just puts a hard steel casing on surface of the original shaft so the bearing turns instead of allowing the shaft to turn.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Make a rock maple bushing yourself..... An old MF dealership may have them, seems to me they are in 2 pieces.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

RC Wells said:


> Real common for Oliver, White, and some John Deere discs to have square bore bearings. Here is a source of replacement bearings, and there are many others: https://www.thebigbearingstore.com/square-bore-disc-bearings/
> 
> To repair the square shaft just pick up some hardface rod at your local welding supply. Use that rod to build the shaft up to approximately the original dimensions. Hardface rod does not penetrate, so just puts a hard steel casing on surface of the original shaft so the bearing turns instead of allowing the shaft to turn.


That's what I was envisioning how it should work, The shaft taking the wear doesn't sense.


----------

